# Mbti + enneagram + astrology



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

ISFP
4w3
saggitarius


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

some kind of sp maybe ? - capricorn - 3w4


----------



## cipherpixy (Jul 9, 2015)

ISTP, 7w6, Libra


----------



## RaisinKG (Jan 2, 2016)

wow much doge


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

ISTP 8w9 libra


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

ENTP- 7w8-Cancer (lmao).

I don't know enough about the Enneagram to give a full critique but Astrology is nonsense. I say that both from a scientific standpoint and from the fact that my "sign" is not remotely like me.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Rabid Seahorse said:


> ENTP- 7w8-Cancer (lmao).
> 
> I don't know enough about the Enneagram to give a full critique but Astrology is nonsense. I say that both from a scientific standpoint and from the fact that my "sign" is not remotely like me.


Same XD horoscopes are extremely generic but a natal chart makes a lot more sense...


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

INFP - 4w5 - Taurus

And apparently I have all the "signature" traits of these (INFP's dreaminess, 4's individualism and Taurus' stubborness), but at the same time I break the stereotypes in a lot of ways.

Yea, astrology is nonsense, but fun.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

ENTJ
8w7
Gemini

I am a very direct con-artist.

And no.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

ENFP 7w6 Taurus
I sound more like a Gemini, but that is my moon sign so there ya go. My mom's an Aries on the cusp of Taurus (April 19) and she sounds more like one than me.


----------



## MaskedNicci (Aug 5, 2014)

INTJ 5 Capricorn.

My ENFP friend has been super into astrology, so in her ramblings about different planets and degrees, she has decided I'm super Capricorn so much that it hurts. lol I do think some of the aspects of the planet signs can be related to different cognitive functions. They don't entirely match up, but a lot of them are similar in their goals.


----------



## cipherpixy (Jul 9, 2015)

flourine said:


> wow much doge


If you're remarking to my change in zodiac I'm a Libra in Solar calendar but a Taurus in Lunar calendar. Much shit, so amusement! That's the point.


----------



## Blue Leaf Mark (Feb 10, 2016)

INTP - 9w8 - Libra


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

MBTI + Enneagram + Astrology = 1/3rd of psychology and 2/3 of bullshit.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Astrology is like a beta, failed, "funny" version of MBTI/ENNEGRAM.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

INTP
9w1 3w4 7w6 sp/so
Taurus


----------



## enfpeterpan (Apr 2, 2016)

ENFP, 4w5, Aquarius.
I think there's a connection between MBTI and Enneagram, in that it seems like most MBTI types usually have a common Enneagram type (or two, or three). Like, Apparently the most common Enneagram types for ENFPs are 7, 2, and 4. So, I mean, I guess there's probably some sort of correlation there. 
Astrology, though... I'm still not sure I believe it's legit (but I'm not gonna discredit it entirely, 'cause a lot of Aquarius traits seem to fit me). I've seen people typed as ENFPs and their zodiac signs or whatever have been alllll over the place.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

I refuse to answer this. Astrology is completely nonsensical, indeed offensively nonsensical, and the fact that so many people give it serious treatment make me despair for humanity.


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Morn said:


> I refuse to answer this. Astrology is completely nonsensical, indeed offensively nonsensical, and the fact that so many people give it serious treatment make me despair for humanity.


...or perhaps they just do it for fun.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Here a presentation of MBTI-Analogies (including Enneagram tritype and Zodiac): https://prezi.com/njwq_2bsmrt4/mbti-archetypes/


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

No. Astrology is BS. The stars and planets do not dictate your personality any more than permafrost and tectonic plates do. It is a darn shame that people take it seriously, like any kind of magical thinking that is stuck in our culture.

Ennaegram seems to be an attempt to create nine different general descriptions of personality, which is more useful, and does correlate somewhat with different MBTI types, but it's not as good as MBTI. It's sprinkled with a lot of nonsense.

MBTI describes four/eight different facets of personality that you express on a scale. The traits may be arbitrarily chosen, but seems to be pretty useful for predicting behavior because you are describing a personality that exists instead of saying that your personality must be X because a random planet was in a random constellation when you were born.

For the record: INTP, 5w6, Gemini


----------



## Mafioso (Dec 3, 2016)

I don't buy astrology, but ENTP-8w7-Scorpio.


----------



## Azazel (May 27, 2016)

Not a strong astrology believer, but pseudo-interested.

INTJ - 6w5 - Scorpio


----------



## Semantyx (Sep 13, 2019)

INFJ 
9w8
Gemini


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

ESTJ, 3w4, and Taurus.


> Do you think there is a connection between enneagram mbti and astrology?


Not really, but you can draw correlations if you try hard enough.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

ENFJ, 3w2 sx/so, Pisces


----------



## pikapal (Nov 20, 2018)

INFP
4w5
Capricorn


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Guessing the type of the person above me.
INFP 9w1 Cancer


----------



## Thunal33 (Oct 22, 2018)

ENTP, 7w6, Pisces. Pisces is the outlier there, but I don't believe in astrology. I think MBTI and Enneagram are probably correlated, but neither are correlated with astrology since the assignment of signs is basically just random.


----------



## moonlight08 (Feb 23, 2021)

omg we are the EXACT SAME, im a taurus isfj 6w5 personality


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Charus Channeling said:


> ENFJ, 3w2 sx/so, Pisces


Wow...

ISTP, 9w8, Pisces sun, Leo moon


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Thunal33 said:


> ENTP, 7w6, Pisces. Pisces is the outlier there, but I don't believe in astrology. I think MBTI and Enneagram are probably correlated, but neither are correlated with astrology since the assignment of signs is basically just random.


I don't believe in astrology either - but the funny thing is that this is my combo! ENTP/7w6/Pisces.
I love my birthday - 2/22 - so I accept this as fact that I'm a Pisces though.


----------



## sheepysowner (Apr 26, 2020)

man1988 said:


> Im an ISFP + enneagram 9w8 + gemini.
> 
> What are you?
> 
> Do you think there is a connection betwen enneagram mbti and astrology?


INTP + 4w5 + Capricorn
I don't really believe in astrology but my friend once said to me that there is a rough connection between astrology and personality. He is a pisces and feels that he can relate to some pisces traits but not like all of them.


----------



## UniversalIndividual (Nov 16, 2020)

I'm glad that social workers can be fired from their jobs if they try to use astrology in their work. Because astrology doesn't work in the real world. Sherlock Holmes and Hannibal Lecter wouldn't take astrology seriously. People's birthdays are social constructs that don't exist in the physical world. They don't prevent people from inheriting personality traits from their biological parents. Everyone inherited their personality traits from their biological parents to some extent. And then, they adapted in the real world to survive that changed their personalities after being born. No birthdays existed before humans invented and normalised them so their governments can control people based on their age. Just think about that. Our earliest ancestors didn't judge each other based on their birthdays because birthdays never existed during that time, especially when they were too busy making babies and trying to survive.


----------



## Jwjwjwjwjwj (Nov 28, 2021)

Intp 5w4 Cancer sun, a birthchart ruled by Leos and Fire dog. See, astrology is scum...


----------



## Clare_Bare (Apr 6, 2015)

Thunal33 said:


> *ENTP, 7w6, Pisces.*
> Pisces is the outlier there, but I don't believe in astrology.
> I think MBTI and Enneagram are probably correlated, but neither are correlated with astrology since the assignment of signs is basically just random.





BroNerd said:


> *ENTP, 7w6, Pisces.*
> I love my birthday - 2/22 - so I accept this as fact that I'm a Pisces though.
> I don't believe in astrology either - but the funny thing is that this is my combo!


Me?
*ENTP, 7w6, Pisces.*
I'm not really into Astrology, but occassionaly something resonates.

So we're triplets?
I wonder whether we'd have similar outlooks on life, etc?
Imagine if we met together - it'd be chaos!


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Astrology is bullshit, plain and simple.

According to my sun sign, or birth sign as you call it, which is pisces, I must be some depressed, over-sensitive, drug addicts. Yet in my life I've never ever touched that alcohol shit. Plus the fact that some zodiac sings are honestly better than the others is the reason why I'd do at my utter best to defy it.


----------



## Ssenptni (Mar 26, 2021)

Charus said:


> Astrology is bullshit, plain and simple.
> 
> According to my sun sign


Sun sign does not equal astrology.

Sun sign only tells you anything about personality 40% of the time or less.

Moon, ascendant, and Mercury are more important and more specific to an individual.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Personality is how people tell each other apart, without asking questions. If the personality of everything is the same, then they would look and feel the same as well. From what I understand of astrology or zodiac, is that you have to ask a person for his month or date of birth, before knowing his astrology. 

While there are people who have a hard time typing by face using MBTI, many can become adept at seeing introversion and extroversion with practice.

Enneagram is Angel Number manifestation in physical form. While this is more abstract than introversion/ extroversion, it can also be witnessed.

AI machine learning and visual identification might be able to help people check how MBTI correlates with facial features, same with Enneagram. There might also be patterns identified between astrology or zodiac, and face, though astrology is currently thought of man's earlier attempt at categorizing personality, and tying personality to objects in the environment.


----------

